
What It’s Like When Elon Musk’s Twitter Mob Comes After You - knuththetruth
https://www.thedailybeast.com/what-its-like-when-elon-musks-twitter-mob-comes-after-you
======
equalunique
> there is an army—mostly young, mostly white, almost entirely men—that
> marches behind him. These MuskBros, as we call them, make it their mission
> to descend on women who criticize Musk, and tear them to pieces.

I would berate this author for making an article with such a hamfisted
premise, but as a young white male, I would then be fueling her confirmation
bias.

Best to ignore it, along with anyone else trying to make _#MuskBros_ a thing.

~~~
olliej
What is the hamfistedpremise here? She is stating her experience. She is
stating what other women experience.

What is there to berate? Should rape threats not matter? Or death threats?

~~~
equalunique
The headline excerpt "Elon Musk's Twitter Mob" doesn't make it clear that the
nasty people comprising this "Twitter Mob" aren't employed, directed, or
controlled by Elon Musk. That's the hamfistedness. The Daily Beast is aware of
and exploits the fact that this headline can then be used to cast Elon Musk as
a hateful public figure, which is not commensurate with how this discussion
about journalistic integrity started or should continue going forth. The
rhetoric has essentially been poisoned.

Expect The Daily Beast to frame Elon Musk as some boogeyman Trumpian champion
of "young white males" who is working for the forces of misogyny, according to
their twisted logic.

With this precedent, now any white males who wish to defend Elon from identity
politik hit-pieces are silenced with a simple #MuskBros hashtag, as is The
Daily Beast's modus operandi.[0]

Threats do matter, but channeling public blame for these onto one person is
unwise if that person isn't directly linked to them.

[0][https://www.google.com/search?q=thedailybeast.com%3A+young+w...](https://www.google.com/search?q=thedailybeast.com%3A+young+white+male)

